# What Can You Make With Thins?



## Nature Man (May 8, 2016)

I recently acquired about 25 short pieces of misc hardwood thins. Most are about 2 feet long, and about 1/4 inch thick, and 2-4 inches wide. I would like to use them on various small projects, but am fresh out of ideas. Any suggestions on what I can make? Thanks. Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (May 8, 2016)

Small boxes, scroll saw stuff, laminate pieces together for striped pen blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 8, 2016)

Presentation boxes for neck ties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 8, 2016)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/mikes-maple-thins.26745/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

boxes

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

Pencil boxes.
Pen gift boxes.

Or...something I really want to make....mini pallet coasters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

You can make them bigger to fit pots n pans too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You can make them bigger to fit pots n pans too...



Then you can call it a trivet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

A palvet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 8, 2016)

Couple more box ideas. The shaker box sides should not be much more than 1/8 thick ideally, or they are hard to bend successfully. The others are tea boxes for holding individual packaged tea bags....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

DKMD said:


>



I wish I had thought of that. No, on second thought, I'm glad it was you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## frankp (May 10, 2016)

Glue em up for use as in just about any project you want. I've made glued up boxes, bowls, pens,cutting boards, just about anything. Or keep them as accent pieces for larger projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

